# how is my horse's conformation



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

I love her color


----------



## darkmayfog (Oct 6, 2013)

I will try to get better pictures.


----------



## darkmayfog (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you. hehe I had told my friend I loved that color rmh and next thing I knew she showed up with her.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I would think her butt would change with more weight (which I think she needs due to her hip bone sticking out so far) and muscle...gaited horses have interesting hind quarters though and I'm no expert in them other than having ridden a few.

She is a beautiful color and it's great your friend gave her to you as it appears she wasn't feeding her enough if she's already gained some weight.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm not the best at confo critiques but you're too hard on her, she is a very pretty girl!


----------



## darkmayfog (Oct 6, 2013)

EponaLynn said:


> I would think her butt would change with more weight (which I think she needs due to her hip bone sticking out so far) and muscle...gaited horses have interesting hind quarters though and I'm no expert in them other than having ridden a few.
> 
> She is a beautiful color and it's great your friend gave her to you as it appears she wasn't feeding her enough if she's already gained some weight.


yes she has gained ALOT I wasnt sure how much more she needed because you cant feel her ribs. the people my friend got her from didnt care for her and so she grew up without her feet being trimmed, socialized, or feed properly. I sometimes wonder if her problems were not caused by that. she is a scared horse she will hide behind me if she is scared. but she has come along way. it took her weeks to even come to me but once she found out what ear rubbing was she warmed up fast. but she I gentle she would never try to hurt you though she doesnt watch where she swings her head *rubbing head*


----------



## darkmayfog (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you. to me she is pretty but I wasnt sure if other people would think so.  because im partial.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

can you post a video of her moving? with and without you riding her?


----------



## darkmayfog (Oct 6, 2013)

I can try.


----------



## darkmayfog (Oct 6, 2013)

this is an old video I found. shes is better under saddle now, she was still really green in the video.


----------



## darkmayfog (Oct 6, 2013)

here is another I will go and try to get one of her running. and no this is not me in the videos. im the person who doesnt know how to work the camra.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Videos are private


----------



## darkmayfog (Oct 6, 2013)

ok fixed it.


----------



## darkmayfog (Oct 6, 2013)

at least I think I did. let me know if it works.


----------

